# 11th Annual BBQ Championship & Hog Wild Festival



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.bbqmobile.net/


United Cerebral Palsy's *11th Annual BBQ Championship & Hog Wild Festival* is set for Friday, March 9 and Saturday, March 10 at the Greater Gulf State Fairgrounds. More than 120 cooking teams are expected to compete for a chance to take home cash, prizes, and the honor of being named the top BBQ team of the contest! 
On Saturday, between 11am to 2pm, festival-goers can taste free barbecue samples from up to 40 backyard teams. Cast a vote for your favorite and help United Cerebral Palsy (UCP) crown the 2012 People's Choice Champion. There will be plenty of activities for kids, and everyone can enjoy live music on the BW Music Stage. 
For more information call UCP at 251-479-4900.


----------

